# TRPQ Milk Bottle stand for??



## towhead (Jul 16, 2009)

What does TRPQ stand for?   I see it on EBy in Milk bottle descriptions...  I'm guessing the PQ stands for pyro quart?   Thank you!

 -Julie


----------



## woody (Jul 16, 2009)

Tall, Round, Pyroglazed Quart


----------



## towhead (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Woody!  I would have never figured that out!  I guess that means there is a "short quart"? 

 -Julie


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 24, 2011)

I WOULD HAVE GUESSED "PAINTED QUART" ON PQ PART LOL! (AS OPPOSED TO EMBOSSED QUART).


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 24, 2011)

AHA! Thanks everyone for clearing that up. I see "TREQ" all the time, and had no idea what it means until now. At least now I know... [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

I never quite wrapped my skull around that either.. [] Great day of learning today!! []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 24, 2011)

Didn't realize this thread was 2 years old until now... [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

..I feel like I'm phasing in and out of the time-space continuum here sometimes..


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 25, 2011)

They have a bunch of these short hands.
 TREQ- tall round embossed quart
 SREQ- short round embossed quart
 TSPQ- tall square pyroglazed quart
 SSPQ- short square pyroglazed quart

 Same for pints, half pints.
 If I remember right, MPN3058 is short for Mason's Patent Nov. 30th 1858...........


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2011)

So, what does SPQR mean???


----------

